# Tights vs. Rain Pant



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I need some pants to brave the winter commuting here in portland and would be nice to double as cold weather riding gear. I am hesitant to purchase rain pants for a couple reasons; 1 most do not fit me due to short inseam, they do not seem ideal for spirited riding

My commute is a 5 mile each way, I will be riding in weather down to low 30's in the AM.

I am considering Rapha Deep winter tights, as they are water-repellant which may help keep me from getting soaked on a short ride. These would also be extremely useful for my cold weather weekend riding.

Anyone ride tights instead of rain pants during winter?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Gore ALP-X 2.0 GORE-TEX® ACTIVE SHORTS are by far the best wet, cold and nasty weather gear we have ever bought (yes they are expensive but they have lasted us several years and show no signs of wear). As a matter of fact your post reminded me how much I like them and I just bought another pair. Thanks.

Men's ALP-X 2.0 GORE-TEX® Active Shorts | GORE BIKE WEAR®


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

stunzeed said:


> for spirited riding


I tried rain pants and found that for spirited riding, their Saran Wrap effect made me wetter that I would have been without. And yes, they allegedly were "breathable". "Breathable", BTW is marketing department code for "sucker". Plus, there was the whole getting caught in the chain issue, and the sliding off my backside problem.

That's kept me a strong fan of tights. I have multiple pair for different conditions. I use Endura's ThermoLite Pro bib tights for most cycling down to freezing. They tolerate a light rain well too. And they wear like iron. I can extend their temperature range easily by layering knee-warmers under them.

Below freezing I switch to Pearl Izumi AmFib bib tights.

For downpours, I use Endura's Stealth Lite uninsulated bib tights. They're a variety of rainwear. They don't seem as plastic-wrap as most rainwear, but thay also aren't entirely waterproof either. Mainly it's leaky seams. At least I don't sweat quite so much in them.

Rapha is well above my budget, but I'd think something sold as "deep winter" would be far too warm above freezing.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I ride in bib-tights

I like softshell bib-tights, but my (recreational, when-I-feel-like-it only) commute is more like an hour and a quarter and so riding gear meant for "spirited" riding is a little more important. They're close enough to waterproof that I don't worry about water. I have nothing against rain pants, but I have ridden to work with temps nearing the single digits, and if I need the insulation anyway, I don't see the benefit of 100% waterproof but non-insulative layer. 

I can see the arguments for a Gore layer if 35-45F downpours are a likelihood for your rides.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I ride bib knickers year round on my 21 mile (each way commute). I've used them as low as 15 degrees and they work just fine. Just find some thicker bib knickers or tights and go with those.

The other benefit is if you hang them up at work and have a small fan blow on them while you are working ... they will be dry in an hour or so.


----------



## Deering (Apr 10, 2007)

Tights for me.
Okay, truth be told that I am in Southern California, so it isn't wet and cold like most of you folks. But I figure in the rain, I will be getting wet no matter what, so best to try and stay warm. So I have been using unpadded bib tights with padded shorts underneath. 
I like MB1 use of the Gore Active Shorts over the tights. If I lived where there is more rain, I would consider these.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I have some rain pants that I cut off right below the knee. They still kept me dry without creating a sauna. Your commute isn't long enough to worry about overheating. I was commuting in the PNW year round 21 miles each way. I'd take a little wet over being too hot.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd go with tights. Best ones I've got for temps around 0℃ are Sugoi subzero.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Bib tights for me as well. My rain suit - jacket and pants (PI Elite WB) - is in one of my panniers all the time for when it rains. Rain pants then go over the tights.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

MB1 said:


> Gore ALP-X 2.0 GORE-TEX® ACTIVE SHORTS are by far the best wet, cold and nasty weather gear we have ever bought (yes they are expensive but they have lasted us several years and show no signs of wear). As a matter of fact your post reminded me how much I like them and I just bought another pair. Thanks.


Totally off-topic, but is that a Waterford singlespeed you're on, MB1? Back part is smudged, so couldn't tell if it's an IGH (but don't see a shifter up front). Looks sweet.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

For rainy weather I like Sugoi's Firewall tights - they have a water resistant front that keeps my knees warm without overheating. In really cold, wet weather I use my old (1994?) Sugoi Stretch Entrant tights that were also water resistant in the front but had more insulation against the cold than the Firewall tights have.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

stunzeed said:


> I need some pants to brave the winter commuting here in portland and would be nice to double as cold weather riding gear. I am hesitant to purchase rain pants for a couple reasons; 1 most do not fit me due to short inseam, they do not seem ideal for spirited riding
> 
> My commute is a 5 mile each way, I will be riding in weather down to low 30's in the AM.
> 
> ...


as long as you have fenders I don't think it really matters...


----------

